# Dang Goats!!



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 22, 2012)

Well,  we finally put one of our bucks in with some young February does. Goldman to be exact.  He was so poorly behaved last breeding season we were vary concerned about this plan. To our surprise he was a perfect gentlemen and has stopped his constant running and jumping on his field mates. Three days after putting him in with the does I come out and do chores and he is out of the field and in a small pasture with Twister, one of our other bucks.  Now I am thinking, "What the heck did you do that for?" the girls are on the otherside?"  I decide to wait for get help to put him back, which would be a couple days. Goldman is a snot and not very easy to handle. 

The next morning Twister is in with the does that I had put Goldman with.   And I am pretty sure one of the doelings is showing signs of heat.  Well, I decide it isn't the end of the world. Twister is a nice buck and not the does father so I will just write it down and give it a couple days before I put Goldman back in.  We take Twister out. and we do not return Goldman so we have a few days of seperation of breeding dates. 

Next morning, Gate is open going into a pen that I have two 4 month old bucklings and they are now in with the does, actively breeding the  doe that I thought was in heat the day before.   What the heck? Do we not know how to close gates?  

Oh, we discovered the reason Goldman got out and Twister got in was due to a tree being down over the fence and it kept the electric fence from working. Which allowed the boys to get through. 

Now I have a doe that has been bred to possibly 3 bucks in 24 hours. and 5 other does that have been exposed to 4 bucks in a weeks time.    We decide it is time to get the Lutalyse out and Lutalyse everyone in 10 days and start over. 

but then we start talking about it. and that puts us not being able to breed them for another couple weeks at the soonest. We are already getting late into the year and we do not like Summer kids. 

So our new and  final plan is to mark the entire week on the calendar and any kids born during that time frame will be sold as commercial.  That will kind of stink, but hopefully it will just be the one doe and not 2 or 3 of them, since several of them are technically fullbloods. We gave it a day and put Goldman back in with them.  He was a little frustrated. He seemed to get that he missed out on some action.  This is what I have to say to him,  , should have kept your rearend in the field in the first place.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 22, 2012)

That stinks!!

Glad Gracie isn't a stinker like her daddy!


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 22, 2012)

WOW. That happened to us last year. Honestly. Bred 2 does to 2 different bucks. Thought everything was good. Put everyone back where they belong and I will be danged wake up in the morning and our biggest buck Tack is back in with all the does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, the joys of breeding season.


----------



## currycomb (Oct 22, 2012)

yeah,community fence just doesn't work very well. it sucks, but are they dna testing for goats yet?


----------



## lilhill (Oct 22, 2012)

You know about, "The best laid plans ..." right?  Sorry your breeding plans kind of went awry.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't you DNA them? I'm sure the Boer goat associations have DNA'ing, right?


----------



## doxiemoxie (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, I hear you! I hear you!  I am thinking about designing a horribly spikey "chastity belt" for my does just to punish my buck.  Along with all sorts of other horrible things to do to him.


----------



## TGreenhut (Oct 22, 2012)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Oh, I hear you! I hear you!  I am thinking about designing a horribly spikey "chastity belt" for my does just to punish my buck.  Along with all sorts of other horrible things to do to him.


LOL!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 23, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Can't you DNA them? I'm sure the Boer goat associations have DNA'ing, right?


I have no idea, but I don't see us spending the money on DNA tests. I have a feeling it is pricey. It shouldn't hurt the sales on the doelings, but it will kill the sales on the fullblood bucklings  not being able to paper them. Plus it will be a young doe kidding late in the year, so the wether market for 4H kids will also be limited. The latest I normally kid for even an August show is March. Although I did sell a late March wether for a September 1st show, so he would have been just 5 1/2 months and he was 95 lbs at weigh in and they only need to be 60 lbs for minimum weight for most shows around here. I hope it is just the one doe. and maybe it is asking too much, but doelings would be nice.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeff's pet mutt doeling was in raging, flagging heat yesterday, romancing Bullitt over the fence (He'd look over it at her and "What-what-whattt?" her, she'd aim her rump as close to him as possible and wiggle).  

I took her over for a date w/ our Ob buckling (Bullitt's wayyy too big for her) and the little idiot wanted NO part of him...she tried running into Bullitt's pen by going through the holes in the gate (she won't fit but I couldn't tell HER that). 

So I finally got her in the right pen and Bullitt decided he was going over the barrier between the two (he won't fit...but you can't tell HIM that) and while trying to pull him down / help him before he hung himself, he nearly broke my arm.  She still wouldn't even talk to poor Tiger (Ob) but he got her in the end...she stuck her head through a cattle panel trying to talk to Bullitt around the side, and Tiger took full advantage while she was stuck.  I made sure he got her 2-3 times before I put her back where she belongs and Bullitt was just a raging bull maniac the whole time.

She and Bullitt went back to romancing over the fence after she went home, it was still going on when I went to bed.

Today, they could care less about eachother again.

GOATS!

Ugh....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 23, 2012)

Roll: I have had that happen as well. 

You should have seen my older bred does last night acting like idiots, with all the confussion of bucks being in the wrong pens. Then I put Goldman back with the does that he was suppose to be with. The older does, who are all bred,  started showing off on the other side of the fence, fighting with each other and banging their heads into the fencing. Gosh, they are going to tear the place down.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 23, 2012)

My Lord!  Keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 23, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the Kiko registries they have you send it off to UC-Davis and it's only 35$ I believe. If you DNA your doe and the bucks then you can DNA the kids and see who is who's. lol It would cost a fair amount depending on how many you would have to DNA I guess. But if you area able to sell your bucks with pretty hefty price tags it may be worth it.


----------

